
Ask HN: Kanban for Multidisciplinary Projects? - robomartin
I’ve always worked with some kind of a Kanban-Scrum-Agile-ish system for as long as I can remember.  Most of these evolved out of necessity and without official affiliation to any of the above.<p>I’d be curious to know what HN’ers have found useful for deep&#x2F;wide multidisciplinary projects.<p>These are projects where you have hardware, software (embedded, workstation, web), mechanical, electrical, FPGA’s, manufacturing, CNC, 3D printing, injection molding, sourcing, sub-contractors, etc.<p>In other words, we are not talking about an iOS or web-app project but rather a complex multidisciplinary project.  Designing and building a car, plane, rocket, desktop computer, industrial machine, etc.
======
mimixco
Try codecks.io which I found because one of the devs posted here. It's like
Trello on steroids (imports Trello boards, too). We switched our complex
product development to Codecks almost immediately and are lovin' it.

~~~
robomartin
Interesting. Their focus seems to be gaming dev. Does it really play well with
the kinds of multi-disciplinary projects I mentioned?

~~~
mimixco
Yes. It's content-agnostic and has nothing to do with games.

~~~
robomartin
They should rethink their branding. I wonder how many people they lose due to
how they portray themselves?

